# anyone using the new ac infinity t series fans?



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 28, 2019)

i received my ac infinity cloudline 8" t series fan yesterday.  i bought this fan under the impression that when programming this fan for high and low limits that it would help maintain temps and rh.  seeing how it's sunday i'm not able to talk to the company.  one would think that you set your high/low limits for temp and rh and which ever first limits that it would take it down to the low limit and then let the temp and rh creep back up to high limit.  kinda how a chiller works, set it at 65 and the chiller hits 66 and chills until 64 then drifts and cycles again. well the fan hits the high limit and works until it goes below by just a degree or 1% then turns off and repeats.  i was under the impression that if i had it set to 85*/75*  and 60%/80%  then which ever high limit triggers first would have fan run until which ever low limit is achieved.  would be a badass fan if they would've took time to program it right.  looks like it's going back if i can't have it do what it should for $200.  going back to soler and palau fans made right here in murica.  if anyone knows of a controller that could do this simple task  that doesn't require a mortgage please let me know.

https://www.acinfinity.com/duct-fan-systems/


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

My room is sealed with mini split a/c and 2 dehumidifiers. Works for me. Each has their own controller


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 28, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Temp...r&qid=1556487862&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

I use the one with heating and ac, but this one has ac and humidity.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 28, 2019)

hi umbra.  so you're saying you are just using a controller for the temp and rh or the fan in which i described?  i'm guessing a controller and if so, which controller are you using?

dogweed, thank you i'm going to look into that if my fan truly won't do what i want it to.  so i'll be spending $30 more but at least it's doing what it should.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2019)

No the mini split in connected to a thermostat and each dehumidifier has a its own control panel to set humidity. I use 6 large wall mounted oscillating fans through out the room. It keeps the temp and humidity from stratifying. I by pass VPD and stay at about 35% humidity in flower. I force the stoma open with low frequency sound.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 28, 2019)

There is no Deadband setting? 
That will set the amount of drift down before it turns back on, at least in the temp/humidity controllers I've used.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 28, 2019)

thx growdude, no there isn't.  we'll see what the company says when i get a hold of them.  i was just trying to sort things out before i talk with them


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 29, 2019)

The company is going to tell you that you misunderstood the description.  As long as the humidity is between the high and low limits all is good as far as the machine is concerned


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 29, 2019)

oh i know how it's going to go.  if it don't work like i want then they take it back.  these are new to the market and well they missed the mark.  https://www.acinfinity.com/pages/company/free-and-easy-returns.html

my s&p fan took a shit and i just stumbled across these via youtube a day before i knew i would be in the market. so i'm probably leaning to a separate controller (thx dogweed!) and a s&p fan.  just threw out my problem thinking i've missed something in setup and by chance someone here was running one also.  i've been outta the loop for several years and didn't do research on affordable controllers, i assumed they were still $100's.  saw this fan with the controller built in and said do it.


----------

